

Ask HN: Any plans for a Hacker News inbox like Reddit? - feroz1

Hello,<p>Just wondered if it was possible (or at some point going to be possible) to get notified when someone replies to a comment you&#x27;ve made, or a post submission you&#x27;ve made.<p>Quite like how you can see when in Reddit when someone has responded to a point you&#x27;ve made. There doesn&#x27;t appear to be an easy way to do this on HN?<p>thanks
======
CatsoCatsoCatso
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=feroz1](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=feroz1)

This shows your comments in order of most recent, it also shows the replies to
these comments.

This link can be found by way of your profile page.

Hope this helps :)

